# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  "Beauty and the Beast" Songs in Russian

## Janalisa

Recently I've been trying to learn all the songs from Disney's "Beauty and the Beast" in Russian. I've really been learning a lot from it because I find it's a lot easier for me to remember words after learning them in the context of a song. I understand a lot more of the spoken dialogues after learning the songs, too. All the songs can be found on Youtube, and for many of them people have even posted the lyrics. I've actually posted a few videos on my Youtube channel of the songs with Russian subtitles and translations included. (I did make a few mistakes though, which someone was kind enough to point out in the comments, so please do take a look at the comments as well!)  
I haven't been able to find the lyrics for all the songs though, and my own skills aren't yet good enough to figure them all out myself. I want to figure out the "mob song", which can be seen here:    
So, little by little, I'm going to post as much as I can figure out and ask for your help with the rest. I'll start out with just the dialogue in the beginning: 
Belle: Он не монстр, Гастон. Ты, да! _        (He's not a monster, Gaston. You are!)_ 
Gaston: (...) такая (...) старик! Чудовище украдёт ваши детей! Оно придёт ночью! _            (... such a... old man! The beast will kidnap your children! He'll come in the night!)_ 
Belle: Нет! _         (No!)_ 
Gaston: Мы не будем (...) жизнь! Нужно убить чудовище! _            (We won't... life! We must kill the beast!)_ 
Crowd: Убить его! _           (Kill him!)_ 
If you can fill in the missing parts, please do so! (Or if I've made any mistakes in the other parts, please let me know.) Once we've gotten this dialogue written out, I'll move on to the next part-- or if you want to post it yourself, you're more than welcome to do that too! 
If we can get the whole video transcribed, I'll post another video on Youtube with subtitles and translations, so everyone can learn from it.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Belle: Он не монстр, Гастон. Ты, да! _        (He's not a monster, Gaston. You are!)_ 
> Gaston: (Она) такая (же сумасшедшая, как её) старик! Чудовище украдёт ваших детей! Оно придёт ночью! _            (... such a... old man! The beast will kidnap your children! He'll come in the night!)_ 
> Belle: Нет! _         (No!)_ 
> Gaston: Мы не будем (в безопасности до тех пор, пока он) жив! Нужно убить чудовище! _            (We won't... life! We must kill the beast!)_ 
> Crowd: Убить его! _           (Kill him!)_

 Он ужасный людоед,
От него спасенья нет,
Он утащит наших деток,
И сожрет их на обед.
Он сожрет и всю деревню
Коль не будет взаперти.
Час настал, вперед, ребята!
Все за мной! Пора идти.
....

----------

